

How Spotify Helps Their Engineers Grow - cangove
http://www.hakkalabs.co/articles/spotify-helps-engineers-grow

======
hacknyc
I saw this talk given at QCon NYC and it was awesome. I think that orgs
starting to experiment with different types of recognition for engineers apart
from the linear promotion path is significant, and demonstrates a true
interest in creating a culture that's really about developer happiness - and
not about preconceived notions of what's supposed to make a "professional"
happy.

